# .:: Some IP Address related questions? ::.



## tuXian (Mar 3, 2005)

Got a couple of IP adress related questions.

1. My website uses a shared IP. How can I know the other sites on the server who are using the same IP?

2. My ISP provides me a static IP. When I search the IP info www.DNSstuff.com then it shows the IP owner as my ISP and location of IP as Mumbai whereas I am in Hyderabad! Why?

3. Like we purchase domain names individually can we purchase static IP addresses also? so that when searched on net on sites like www.DNSstuff.com  it should return me as the owner. If yes then Where can we purchase the domains from?

4. Since IPV6 is officially launched are its huge IP addresses already in use?

5. Heard there a some new dns resource records in IPV6 implentation. Any idea what are they?

Thanks


----------



## theraven (Mar 3, 2005)

1) you cant ..
the ip is like the property of the server and they manage the redirection of different sites ... more like subdomains for them
if u use that ip address you'll be taken to the server's website

2) the owner of any ip will be the one who has leased the ip ... here your ISP
i have no idea why it shows mumbai tho
maybe their main service provider is in mumbai and they are leasing the ip's from there

3) yes you lease IP addresses like i said
but you lease/buy one when your setting up a server ... 
you need to have something running on ur computer to make it accessible via the internet .. which is server software and certain services ... 
and then your website
the ip's will be leased from your isp ! ofcourse here we arent talkin the 64 -256 kbps "broadband" isp's here

4) ipv6 is still being implemented
a lot of changes have to be made to the current setup to support a 128 bit ip address
be patient

5) wait for ipv6 to be more common


----------



## digen (Mar 3, 2005)

> 2. My ISP provides me a static IP. When I search the IP info www.DNSstuff.com then it shows the IP owner as my ISP and location of IP as Mumbai whereas I am in Hyderabad! Why?


Thats because even if you have a static IP , the block or range of IP addresses has been assigned to your ISP.Your IP being static/dynamic doesnt come into picture here.Its a cumbersome job for the ISP to update information for each & every client who doesnt need to host anything on the internet not like commercial org's,institutions,business co's.



> 3. Like we purchase domain names individually can we purchase static IP addresses also? so that when searched on net on sites like www.DNSstuff.com it should return me as the owner. If yes then Where can we purchase the domains from?



Yes ISP's provide extra public IP'S[static] at a cost.You can then map a domain to the IP & host the required services.Thats exactly how commercial org's & institutes have their services published on the internet.
For domains check out the last few pages of digit,there are quite some offers there.


----------



## tuXian (Mar 3, 2005)

ok thanks

Does this mean though I can get an IP from ISP I cannot become the absolute owner of the same?
Are only ISP's allowed to own IP's? What I mean is if individuals are allowed a whois should return the persons name as the owner of the IP!

BTW who manges the IP allocation? Is it the same like frequency spectrum?? Some govt or related agency???

Can someone plz explain


----------



## digen (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm not sure about your first query.
Actually its a hierarchial process, several orgs around the world have been given the authority to assign IP's.Check out the links for in the second url at the bottom.They get it from the main " Internet Assigned Numbers Authority".
I'm not sure exactly how this would work but you will either have to have a domain registered or the ISP has to update the necessary details for the registrant,i'm not sure of the latter.

The IP assignment is managed & looked after by the 
Internet Assigned Numbers Authority.

You can check a few resources here to get a better idea:
1.*www.internic.net/
2.*www.iana.org/ipaddress/ip-addresses.htm


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> 1. My website uses a shared IP. How can I know the other sites on the server who are using the same IP?





			
				theraven said:
			
		

> 1) you cant ..
> the ip is like the property of the server and they manage the redirection of different sites ... more like subdomains for them
> if u use that ip address you'll be taken to the server's website



you can sir 

I had mentioned it in his other post..

but mentioning here again...

*whois.sc/ (SiteName.com or IP here)
*whois.webhosting.info/ (SiteName.com or IP here)

it will show the number of sites hosted on same IP..

cheers
Deep


----------



## theraven (Mar 4, 2005)

i didnt see that post 
when my dns was down
i somehow looked up the ip of my site
it was hosted on xxxx host
when i tried that ip later ... i accessed the server page 
 even with the sub folders  .. it said not found ..
anyways .. thats what i thot .. thanx for the update


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 4, 2005)

Can IP adress pf a PC be used to hack it?????
IF yes than can the hacked information be edited?
Please reply!!


----------



## theraven (Mar 4, 2005)

u wanna hack pc's using the ip address ?
man if u figure out let me know ?
ill even give u my ip address .. both of them
see if u can hack into it
192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
plz dont edit any of my hacking information huh !


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

suj_engico said:
			
		

> Can IP adress pf a PC be used to hack it?????
> IF yes than can the hacked information be edited?
> Please reply!!



No,it cant be 

But from IP address information of the machine can be found by scanning it...

but if you have internal IP address i.e. 10.x.x.x, 172.16.x.x, 192.168.x.x then no need to worry from outsiders..

anyways i would suggest having a decent firewall if you are on cable net

Deep


----------



## theraven (Mar 4, 2005)

deep dude i do hope u realise i was kiddin when i gave the 2 ip's ?


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

yup


----------



## tuXian (Mar 4, 2005)

hey one more thing can the IP address be used to send in the data i.e some advertisements like the messenger services ones(not the chatting wala messenger).


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> hey one more thing can the IP address be used to send in the data i.e some advertisements like the messenger services ones(not the chatting wala messenger).



i didnt get u..
can you explain with example pls ?

Deep


----------



## tuXian (Mar 4, 2005)

In windows 2K and XP theres a service called the messenger service that is used to send messages in network. This can be verified by typing the following in Run under start menu:

services.msc

this will open the services window that shows the different services like IIS, RPC etc running or their current status etc. Here in the list you will find a service called messenger.

This is what the description given about it in the window there

"Sends and receives messages transmitted by administrators or by the Alerter service."

Using this service I am getting irritating messagebox or window dialogue based messages that says

"Your computer is effected with spyware contact spyblot@spyblot.de" etc and lots of other irritating messages. 

Heres the screenshot of one of those messages
*img94.exs.cx/img94/1507/msngr4lb.th.jpg

When I stop this service then these messages stop coming.

One more thing  I had 12 hour net connection before that worked in the evenings. But when there was no connection in the morning(only ISP's site works and no other website works in the morning)
still I use to get these irritating messages. They also come when connection is was on in the evenings.

So I wanted to know that how come they work even when theres no connection how it worked? may be they are targetting my static IP??


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

no your local isp might be sending it...since u said ur isp site used to work at that time so it is highly possible that your ISP is sending these alert messages..

Deep


----------



## tuXian (Mar 4, 2005)

ok, but is ISP using IP address to send these kinda messages.?

Is there a chance that other people in the ISP network are sending me these again using Ip?Anyways for info I connect using cable modem that works on DOCSIS protocol I suppose. I am unable to see anybody else on the network nor they are able to see me. I am very confused!


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

ISP can send the message coz they might have enabled broadcasting rights to themselves

they can send using some software or by dos command net send

"net send username message"

I hope this clears your confusion 
Deep


----------



## tuXian (Mar 4, 2005)

After seeing ur last reply I tried sending myself a message by writing this on command prompt

net send username message

but after sometime got a failure msg saying user wasnt found.

Then I sent tried messaging this way

net send mystaticIP message

This time I got the message in a message box and it too had messenger service in its caption.

So this means using my static IP i was able to send a msg to myself. In the same way if someone knows my IP they can message me using my IP

Is my ISP selling my IP to other marketing parties?


----------



## theraven (Mar 4, 2005)

net send "username" message ???
i thot u always use IP or the computer netbios name

username is for when the pc's are connected to a domain AFAIK !!

so for sending a msg over lan u need to have messenger service running on any/all pc's which will be partaking in it and then use for eg.


```
net send 192.168.0.1 "hello how are you"
```

quotes are required if u use spaces in your message

and dun worry afaik its ur isp sending u those msgs
and usually ISP's use NAT services . so u use a different private ip address which is translated to a public ip address via NAT
this is how they protect your pc from incoming attacks .
however u are still prone to attacks from within the lan 

deep sir am i right this time ?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, no one has posted this information so far, but the Windows Messenger service is routinely exploited by spammers to send advertisements via it. Microsoft recommends that you turn it off and if you are using Windows XP SP2, it will be disabled by default when installation completes. The message is usually started when a program runs the 

net send * "<message>"

command and you get a window with
Messenger Service
Message from _source_ to _yourcomputername_ on _date time_
Message Text

Go to services.msc, stop the service and then set its startup type to Disabled. For more info, refer here:

*support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q330904


----------



## valtea (Mar 4, 2005)

talking abouty dns and ip is i install a web browser in one of the client in a cyber cafe (all having same external ip)
i can access the site by *internal.ip/
Is there any way that i can ppl  from outside see the site?


----------



## digen (Mar 4, 2005)

Web browser?eh? You mean a server right?

Could you elaborate a bit more like you network topology? How many computers?Since you say you get one external IP, which is the computer that is acting as the host for sharing the internet connection? or do you have a NAT router?or some sort of other translation?
Which server have you installed?

In your case to publish a site you need to host the site on the main "host" computer or in case you are behind a NAT router you need to port forward to a internal IP.
So it would be better if you could provide some details.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

Digen, I think what's he trying to say is that he installed a webserver on a computer in a local network with a private IP address and wants to know if people outside the computer can access it. 

@valtea: Well, it depends, if its purely a internal server that is firewalled, and does not communicate with the Internet, then no. If the server is communicating with the Internet, you can find out its "external" (as you put it) IP address by going to www.ipchicken.com and then finding your site's public IP address and posting it on a forum/discussion board so that people can access the server. However, if you do not publish the IP address of that computer in puiblic, unless someone actually knows there is a webserver at that address, they cannot access it, in fact, they wont even know about its existence. 
However, be warned that doing this and putting a webserver up without a firewall and properly configured rules in place is inviting unnecessary trouble for yourself. Hackers armed with port scanner programs and aware of vulnerabilities with your webserver software can use it to mount attacks on your own networks or on other networks, especially if you have a high-speed connection.


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> net send "username" message ???
> i thot u always use IP or the computer netbios name
> 
> username is for when the pc's are connected to a domain AFAIK !!
> ...



righto sir 

cheers
Deep


----------



## tuXian (Mar 5, 2005)

I tried to understand CIDR but unable to comprehend it properly can any one of you elaborate on it plz


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2005)

hi,
to be frank i just know basics of these kind of stuff but a simple query in google gave me this site..

*public.pacbell.net/dedicated/cidr.html

they have explained things very well..

Deep


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 5, 2005)

CIDR, well, its pretty simple.

Take an IPv4 address of the form xxxxxxx:Xxx. There are 5 classes of IP addresses from A through E. And each address has two parts - a network part and a node/host part. 

A Class A IP address' first bit is always 0 and the next 7 bits identify the network. The last 24 bits (the three dotted decimal numbers) are assigned to host addresses. Which translates to addresses between 1.0.0.0 to 126.0.0.0, leaving a total number of 16,744,214 unique hosts/nodes.

A Class B address has 10 as the first two bits. The first 16 bits identify the network and the last 16 bits identify the nodes, so this IP address is neatly split halfway between networks and nodes. IP addresses for this class start from 128.1.0.0 to 191.254.0.0 and can accomodate 65,534 hosts.

A Class C address has 110 as the first three bits, with the next 21 bits being the network address and the last octet is the node part. So we have IP addresses from 192.0.1.0 to 223.255.254.0 and can accomodate 254 addresses.

A Class D address has the first four bits as 1110 and is usually used for multicasting and has an address range from 224.0.0.0 to 239.255.255.254.

Class E is reserved for research and is not available for use on the Internet.

The problem comes when assigning IP address blocks to users that request them. If a company needs 300 IP addresses, they cannot go in for Class C, obviously and class B is too much, wasting 65,234 addresses. If they go in for two Class C addresses, they end up creating two domains within the same company.

To overcome this problem, the CIDR was developed. What it does simply is that enables you to use subnet masks to customize the length of the network and node addresses. So instead of the rigid 8/16/24 bits that the previous assignments used, CIDR allows you to use any bit assignment from 13 to 27 as a "prefix" on the IP address, specifying how many bits are used to specify the network address. A CIDR address is usually written as a standard IP address along with information on the prefix. So the address would usually be something like:

xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/AB where AB is the CIDR "prefix"

So, a prefix of /27 would mean that 27 out of the 32 bits are used for the network address and the remaining 4 bits are used for the hosts, allowing you to use that address for 32 hosts. So, what usually happens is that your ISP is allotted a CIDR block depending on their size, so (just an example) while VSNL would be allotted a /13 block prefix, they would in turn allot /15 or /18 blocks to ISPs like Sify, etc. who in turn allot it to resellers, who in turn allot it to you, etc. Its not the exact way its done, I was just giving you an example.

So, you would use your CIDR block to calculate addresses for your organization. So, if you are allotted an address like, say, 10.0.0.12, and you wanted to run 1000 computers on that IP addressing scheme, you would pick the CIDR prefix of /21 that allows you 2048 hosts, then you would have a subnet of 255.255.248.0 and a total number of 8192 subnets and 2048 nodes per network. For a great subnet calculator, visit this page here:

*www.subnetmask.info/

Hope that clears things up a little.


----------



## digen (Mar 5, 2005)

Just as I was thinking of posting a long post comes your detailed reply.
^Couldnt have put it much better.Nice !!


----------



## theraven (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah whats with that man?
suonds soo much like VLSM !
or is it that CIDR uses VLSM! hmmmm


----------



## valtea (Mar 5, 2005)

well enoonmai you got me right.

The cybercafe is running windows 2000 as the server (in which the modem is installed) and we share internet connection of the win 2k machine to the clients using XP and 98.
i have installed apache in one of the win98 machine. 
There are no firewalls/router as such


----------



## digen (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmm dude install the server on the windows 2000 machine.I hope not wrong here,please do correct me if you feel so.
Since you dont have a router or any other sort of translation that could port forward & map it to any internal host you want,you'll have to install the apache server on the windows 2000 machine to get it online.

By any chance you on dial-up dude?


----------



## tuXian (Mar 10, 2005)

My website site is hosted on a server which have more than 300 sites hosted. Therfore the site IP is shared.

Is there a way that if  I type the IP in the address bar (appended with something extra like username or something) the website should load.

One more question [though I have it pasted in my siggy! LOL ]:

 Does typing of IP directly loads the site faster avoiding the DNS overhead?


----------



## Deep (Mar 12, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> My website site is hosted on a server which have more than 300 sites hosted. Therfore the site IP is shared.
> 
> Is there a way that if  I type the IP in the address bar (appended with something extra like username or something) the website should load.
> 
> ...



generally you can visit site by 

*YourIPHere/~YourUserName/

that is if cpanel is there and that option is enabled...

2nd question's anwer...

Nothing like that...both will load at same time...

Deep


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> One more question [though I have it pasted in my siggy! LOL ]:
> 
> Does typing of IP directly loads the site faster avoiding the DNS overhead?



I dont suppose you came up with the info in your siggy yourself.  But yes, it is indeed very right. Allow me to explain. DNS, as the name obviously suggests, provides name resolution services to map domain names to IP addresses. In the end, everything on the Internet or on any network is just an IP address. 

Since your network is small, your domain name and associated IP address will not be preserved across the global routing tables persistently and will be dropped. So when a DNS name resolution query comes in for your domain, the client will first request a resolution from the local DNS cache and then with the DNS servers for your ISP. Chances are great that it wont be available with them too, unless someone else has recently accessed your domain or if its very popular on the Internet or if its very large. Their servers either take it upon themselves to resolve the address and send the results back to the client trying to access your domain, or it will just send the address of its DNS server to the client. The process will keep going on and on until one of the servers sends a request to one of the 13 root DNS servers for an "authoritative"  resolution, in which time your client's computer would have probably timed out waiting for the reply. 

Its literally impossible for a request to be sent all the way to the root DNS servers, since some servers will maintain a persistent cache and they will send across a non-authoritative reply back to the client. But if you remember the IP address, you do not have this overhead associated with resolving a name to an IP address. So yes, you are right. At least your signature is. 

The time required is negligible, but there is a DEFINITE overhead associated with DNS and name resolutions. So while the page may or may not load "faster" you are literally skipping the DNS overhead by memorizing an IP address.


----------

